# sndiod and multiple sound cards



## Alain De Vos (Mar 31, 2020)

Can you use sndiod with something else then the default sound unit , hw.snd.default_unit ?
What parameter do you provide for the -f device flag?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 1, 2020)

I found it, it is -f rsnd/X , an openbsd naming.


----------

